# VW LT35 The best camper that never was??



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Following on from the T25/T3 debate I have always considered the VW LT35 to be a missed opportunity. Its a huge square van with loads of space. Basically its a ready made A class just waiting to be used. Sadly its passed its best. My point is that why didn't manufacturers make more of this little gem in its day? I know some were converted but all that I have seen are home conversions. BTW Im talking about the old square shape - the big brother of the T25/T3.

A


----------



## 97270 (Jan 14, 2006)

*lt*










I really don't know but I'm sure someone on here might..............ain't this one cute?


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah not bad, was close to going to look at one a while ago but........

I reckon mine is one of the best old ones ive ever seen and I nearly did a 
'the best camper you've never seen before' ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 97270 (Jan 14, 2006)

*lt*

*ooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhh! thas a beauty! is it coachbuilt?*
But I like this too............................


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

Built in Italy apparently by Arca and suprising for Italy and France (being a Peugeot) as its well put together and ahead of its time.

I bet you have a Mk2 Golf GTI


Lee


----------



## 97270 (Jan 14, 2006)

*LT*

It's a pug? It looks ace
whats the chassis ? looks same dimensions as an L T, is it an '86

_nope ....no golf, just an '86 ' velle_


----------



## 97486 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi folks ,
Nice to see somebody else likes the VW LT 35,we have just aquired ours it's a Devon conversion called a Compact Camper ,we are taking it to spain in the spring ,it's our first motorhome and we really love it .
If anybody see's us in spain give us a wave.
Geoff & Gill


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

Kevtherev
yeah its 86
Peugeot J9 and AL-KO extention
Really well fitted out inside with everything, when I looked for one , it was the only one that ticked the boxes
turbo, toilet, shower, grill, hot water etc etc

unfortunately have to sell if anyone is interested, but if the house sells first then im hoping to keep it
If I do sell may go an look at a LT35

Lee


----------



## 97270 (Jan 14, 2006)

LeeUK said:


> Kevtherev
> yeah its 86
> Peugeot J9 and AL-KO extention
> Really well fitted out inside with everything, when I looked for one , it was the only one that ticked the boxes
> ...


maybe you could fit a turbo toilet in the LT 8O

sorry thats how it read to me at first 

that looks tidy Geoff........ 8)

here's some foreiners!

















for when you need to shift summat *BIG*


----------



## carlk1 (Apr 2, 2018)

*Vw lt35*

We have had our 1992 lt35 for almost 4 years now its a 2.4TD Short Wheel Base High Top and to this day i have never seen another one in this model as a campervan,which makes us love it even more.It has had a caravan basically ripped out and fitted inside.Apart from a few problems with the water heater she has been virtually bulletproof only ever failing an mot on serviceable parts ,e.g brake pads / shoes .We wouldn't change it for the world,she doesnt set any land speed records but is comfortable enough on a motorway or up and the hills and valleys of North Wales.I would recommend an lt35 to anyone ....just have a good look underneath,parts can be awkward to find new,but persevere and you will find them !!!!!:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why can't I open any of the photos?
Personally I thought the old Merc 508D lwb was the ideal van for conversion.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

It was from 2006 Ray, possibly taken down by member or the original database holding them is now defunct or like a recent one has become pay to view.

Terry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

That was a blast from the past, I remember chuggalugs welcoming me when I first joined. :smile2:


AFAIK the pictures are dead photobucket links, they pulled the plug on free photo hosting a while back.


Pete


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HOLY THREAD RESURRECTION BATMAN!

12 years old...must be a record?

Graham :grin2:


----------

